# Rig run Team Recess



## recess

Played hooky Thursday and made the long run for some YFT . First stop got slammed by a nice wahoo then hooks pulled , second pass was a nice blackfin on a shaky bait then nothin , picked up and ran for some tuners after that . Beer can ... Nada. , ram ... Nada , horn.... Nada then to the drillship . Passed up born2run leaving and jaqulein (spelling ) making laps . Marked 5 nice fish in a pack so we set up and get to work . Ended up with 5 tunas then on to grab our jacks , almacos , and scamps . Great day with friends and old friends . Dident get but a couple pics ( very busy) .


----------



## recess

Oh end result of some of the YFT .


----------



## submariner

when is dinner ; are you going to share; nice picture of blood on the deck


----------



## Ragon210

Nice work! sounds like a great trip!


----------



## Stressless

Varrryy Nice. 2 months and I'm back in CONUS, last time, last missed Spring away for me...


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

nice.


----------



## cobe killer

great time to be on the water. love it out there. just glad to feel the salt air blowing over my face.......without ICE CUBES forming!!!!LOL
had a great time that tuna was a welcome sight in the frying pan last night!!!! woo-hoo.


----------



## Bodupp

Great report and pics, as I sit here eating microwave food. How many scamps?


----------



## Frenchy

Nice tunas and lovely appetizing plate, congrats on the catch and thanks for posting.


----------



## Chris V

Nice!


----------



## Wicked rods

Nice fish


----------



## Cap'n Davey

Nice work Guys!!!!!!


----------



## kahala boy

NICE REPORT TEAM RECESS!!! Save some meat for me!!!


----------



## purple haze

kahala boy said:


> NICE REPORT TEAM RECESS!!! Save some meat for me!!!


Hama We always save ahi for you no need to eat the bait. I know how much you love the favor of the sea which brings me to this story. One of the crew (not saying which one):whistling: caught a YF over 100# but he insisted it was under 100# . Tradition on the boat is you eat the beating heart if its over 100#. So after it was weigh it only weigh 99# by him. We are going to need that hawaiian on the boat again to get rid of the bad kama. :yes:


----------



## NoCatch

Hell of a report! Two pics that said it all - catch & serve.....:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:


----------



## samoajoe

Ceste' bon!


----------



## lobsterman

Pan seared tuner yum! As always the masters of the sea.


----------



## Realtor

that's some calm water!!!


----------



## recess

Bodupp said:


> Great report and pics, as I sit here eating microwave food. How many scamps?


5 scamps on jigs , 5 almacos , 5 amberjack


----------



## kahala boy

purple haze said:


> Hama We always save ahi for you no need to eat the bait. I know how much you love the favor of the sea which brings me to this story. One of the crew (not saying which one):whistling: caught a YF over 100# but he insisted it was under 100# . Tradition on the boat is you eat the beating heart if its over 100#. So after it was weigh it only weigh 99# by him. We are going to need that hawaiian on the boat again to get rid of the bad kama. :yes:


There is no bad karma on the team recess boat Gene. Although this hawaiian woud love to get on that purple boat again. Every once in a while there might be a rotten apple on board but no bad karma.....If you can eat raw fish, what's wrong with the heart????:whistling::whistling:


----------



## MSViking

Team Recess def. had it dialed in with 5 Tuna! Showing once again that confidence and patience will frequently pay off! Enjoyed talking to you guys as well. After we left Tom Madden we hit Marlin, Ram and Beercan but all were just like Tom Madden, blue water with little surface activity.


----------



## WhyMe

Nice YFT. Great report.
Why me
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Fiver

It took a while to find the yellows but finally marked some. It was a lot of fun, guys!


----------



## Fiver

Fresh sashimi


----------



## panhandleslim

You guys did just as good or better than draggin to Venice.


----------



## fishsticker

Nice report guys. Pretty pics of tasty sashimi and seared yft. Good job with tough fishing conditions. Nice sea conditions though.


----------



## jcasey

That's looked to be an awesome trip ! Way to get 'em.


----------



## Kailua Boy

Good going!! Nice yellowfin and sashimi! Glad you guys had a very worth-while and safe trip! Hanapa'a!


----------



## Fowl Mood

Awesome!! After marking the fish what was your technique? It was obviously correct and I need pointers.


----------



## recess

Fowl Mood said:


> Awesome!! After marking the fish what was your technique? It was obviously correct and I need pointers.


To be up current enough that your chunks fall in there face . Then just turn and repeat until they follow the trail. It helps and ton that there's not boats trolling around driving the fish down. When there's boats chunk doesn't seem to cut it, but live baits do.


----------



## KBGAub

Delicious


----------

